# RCI 1 in 4 Rule - Looking for Clarification



## MSchleicher (Apr 21, 2016)

I've read several posts regarding RCI's 1-in-4 rule, but wanted to post to make sure I clearly understand the rule.

As a fixed week owner of Orange Lake, can I...

provide a guest certificate to a friend/family member in consecutive years?
provide a guest certificate to the same guest in consecutive years?
provide a guest certificate to a guest that has resided within Orlando more than once in four years?

I know I can use my deeded week every year and understand that the 1-in-4 rule does not apply to me. However, I want to know if it applies to my guests if a guest certificate is provided (given I am not available for check-in). I've read conflicting information online and wasn't to make sure I am correctly understanding the rule.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2016)

For Orange Lake it is actually 1 in 3.



> "The1 in 3 year rule applies to 1 for 1 exchanges. The only exception is if you are confirming bonus time or extra vacations. The 1 in 3 year rule applies to all Holiday Inn Orange Lake properties: 0670,8881, 8896 and 8897, 0110, 6727, 7540, 6988, D921. THE 1-IN-3 RULE DOES NOT APPLY TO OWNERS OR EXTRA VACATIONS. If consecutive weeks booked cannot confirm again for 3 years from start date of last week confirmed
> 1 in 3 year rule means inbound cannot confirm for 3 years to the month down to the start date of the week confirmed 3 years prior.



It shouldn't apply to your guest if since you are booking with your RCI account and you are an owner.  The way the rule works for me for one of my resorts is I can book the resort online as often as I would like using my weeks account.  I also have a points account (I don't have points at this resort) so if I want to book with points and the time is not up since I last booked, I have to call RCI and they can note on the reservation that I am an owner so can bypass the 1 in x rule.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 21, 2016)

> I want to know if it applies to my guests if a guest certificate is provided (given I am not available for check-in).


No.  The 1-in-3 rule applies *per account*, not *per person*. The name on the reservation doesn't matter; the RCI account used to secure the exchange is what matters. And, as the prior poster points out, because you are an owner, your account is not subject to the 1-in-3 at Orange Lake.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 21, 2016)

If you want to go to any RCI resort more often than their 1:3 or 1:4 rule then try to get an Extra Vacation or Last Call. The frequency rules don't apply to those. The only other option would be to rent a week from E-bay, Redweek....

We have done that several times at many different resorts over the years.


~Diane


----------



## MSchleicher (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

